# liseuse chez mac



## lesmuses (20 Mars 2012)

bonjour, la question est dans le titre .... avez vous entendus parler si Mac allait sortir une liseuse prochainement du format similaire de ceux qui sont déjà ds le commerce " je ne parle pas de l'Ipad " qui pour moi et trop gros pour être une liseuse......


----------



## Kamidh (20 Mars 2012)

Euh... 

Je pense que tu est en avance pour le 1 avril 

Ce n'est pas le genre d'Apple ! En sachant surtout que l'iPad est une liseuse (Erreur de section sur le forum de plus), alors peut etre que l'iPad est trop grand pour certain, mais il offre une liseuse de qualité et bien plus encore... (tiens ça me rappel un truc)  une histoire de dinosaure...


----------



## lesmuses (21 Mars 2012)

pour autant, il me semble avoir lu dans une brève que apple voulais combler leur retard ds ce domaine et proposer un format réduit et moins chère  !! 

le mieux c'est que j'appel un apple store .........


----------



## Kamidh (21 Mars 2012)

Tu n'aura aucune info chez Apple :mouais:

Enfin si, "on viens de sortir le nouvel iPad, acheter le !"


----------



## lesmuses (28 Avril 2012)

bonjour à tous, voici -ci quelques info concernant l'éventualité d'une liseuse plus petite que l'ipad venant sur le marché......

pour ma part je trouve l'ipad actuelle un peut grand pour une liseuse, j'attend avec impatience de voir à quoi ressemblerais une version plus petite surtout avec l'apparition du nouvelle écran Rétina 

reste à voir ce-que vas décider Apple ..........

le liens qui suit donne quelques info


http://www.presse-citron.net/le-retour-de-la-rumeur-un-ipad-mini-en-2012


----------



## esv^^ (2 Mai 2012)

C'est quoi le rapport avec "iBook&PowerBook"?
On s'en fout des liseuses! Si t'en veut une, achète le fnacbook ou une autre merdouille dans le genre mais si tu veut absolument une pomme dessus, achète l'iPad!
Un peu de jugeotte!


----------



## lesmuses (2 Mai 2012)

après avoir longuement " jugeotté " je continue à croire que l'Ipad tel qu'il ce présente est effectivement peut adapté à une utilisation réellement nomade avec un minimum d'encombrement,  excepté un déplacement d'un canapé à un autre ou d'un bureau à une brasserie ...... bien sur 

par contre leur nouvelle écran " rétina " plus un écran tactile pourrait ce démarquer des autres " merdouille " comme tu dis, de plus une taille de 7,85 serrait peut être une bonne alternative entre un Ipad à 500  environ minimum qui me paraît excessif si l'on veux l'utiliser seulement comme liseuse et un fnacbook à 100  qui je le conviens n'est pas génial

j'espère avoir bien jugeotté............


----------



## lesmuses (5 Juillet 2012)

pur ceux dont le sujet intéresse , voici-ci un liens récent qui en parle

http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/les-deux-hypotheses-pour-un-ipad-mini-7-85-96732

bonne lecture


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

Depuis le temps, tu as investi dans une liseuse Kobo by fnac ou un iPad?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Juillet 2012)

Faudrait à mon avis investir d'abord dans un dictionnaire grammatical  parce que tes post sont pleins de fautes énormes  

Je ne troll plus&#8230; je sors&#8230;

Sans rancunes


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Faudrait à mon avis investir d'abord dans un dictionnaire grammatical  parce que tes post sont pleins de fautes énormes
> 
> Je ne troll plus&#8230; je sors&#8230;
> 
> Sans rancunes



C'est un de mes nombreux défauts!

Euh tu parles à qui?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Juillet 2012)

@ lesmuses cela me semblait logique puisque je disais "avant d'acheter une liseuse. "


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> @ lesmuses cela me semblait logique puisque je disais "avant d'acheter une liseuse. "



Pas faux, j'ai omis ce détail...


----------



## lesmuses (6 Juillet 2012)

chouette, 'j'ai encore une marge de progression avec mon orthographe  ce qui rend la vie plus intéressante 

j'espère que tu n'a pas atteins les limites de tes capacités sans quoi il ne te reste plus grand chose à découvrir 

pour ce qui concerne la liseuse je patiente tant que le format ne me convient pas et reste avec mes gros livres papier sans oublier mon bescherelle bien sur


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je ne vois pas en quoi un iPad avec un écran plus petit serait meilleur pour la lecture que le format actuel. De toute façon je ne crois pas que apple sorte ce format. Trop petit.


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne vois pas en quoi un iPad avec un écran plus petit serait meilleur pour la lecture que le format actuel. De toute façon je ne crois pas que apple sorte ce format. Trop petit.



Entièrement d'accord!


----------



## badvallu (8 Juillet 2012)

Et mis à part ça c'est dans iBook & Powerbook parce-que il y a une bidouille pour transformer son ancien ibook en liseuse?


----------

